# Fuel Max tires - most miles / Tire Rack shows *three* different ones?



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

First of all, mostly for the Eco drivers - Has anybody achieved near 100,000 miles on their original Goodyear Fuel Max tires? I'm on my original set and passing 87,000 miles. I'll see if I can get to 100,000 miles. I still have pretty decent tread (#boringdriver).

Also, in anticipation of impending tire replacement, since I've had such good luck with the Fuel Max tires, I'm looking at the Tire Rack for replacements. Does anybody know why three "different" Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires are shown for 215/55R 17 94V UTQG: 580 A A? Prices are $119.20, $111.68, and $106.20. I can't tell if there is a difference in these tires.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are actually three different FuelMax tires. One version is H rated and was the OEM tire for the 2011 ECO MT. The other two are V rated but with different tread depths.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The difference is the tread-depth. Ours is the 9/32" one - 19lbs. The 10/32" model is 23 lbs.

All three are V-rated.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

That's awesome how many miles you have on your original fuel max tires. Mine came with the Firestone FR710 and I just had to replace them last month. No way they were making it through this winter with the treads left at 48,000 miles. Hopefully my V rated set gets just as many miles as your original goodyears!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't seem to get more than 35,000 miles on any brand tires on my cruze, though I do live in an area with about 10-30 corners per mile.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

We have the Assurance Fuel Max on our '15 Tahoe, awesome set of tires. 30k on the thing already and the tires look barely used. Get 24-25 MPG with the sucker too.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im currently on my 4th set. I have averged exactly 84,500 miles per set. My previous set of eco fuel max tires were replaced after 94k miles. They have a tread of 9/32 and have a 65k mile warranty....needless to say I get my moneys worth everytime. I pay on average about $120 per tire out the door after lifetime install and tax at discount tire.

These tires still had about 2/32 remaining and im sure I could have achieved 100k miles if it wasnt for the inside shoulder wear which caused some of the steel belts to appear on the tire after so many miles. So that is something to keep in mind. You should have your tire inspected for any exposed steel belts.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm at 80,000 miles on my fuel max tires. Defiantly getting another set when I have to but I'm sure it won't make it to 100k.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Im currently on my 4th set. I have averged exactly 84,500 miles per set. My previous set of eco fuel max tires were replaced after 94k miles. They have a tread of 9/32 and have a 65k mile warranty....needless to say I get my moneys worth everytime. I pay on average about $120 per tire out the door after lifetime install and tax at discount tire.
> 
> These tires still had about 2/32 remaining and im sure I could have achieved 100k miles if it wasnt for the inside shoulder wear which caused some of the steel belts to appear on the tire after so many miles. So that is something to keep in mind. You should have your tire inspected for any exposed steel belts.


Do you run yours FuelMax Assurance year round?


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Also, what PSI does everyone with the Fuel Max run at? I have mine at 32psi right now which gives a nice ride, but the labeling on the tire says you can pump it up to 52 or 54 I think. Seems high


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes I use the fuel max tires all year. They have always kept me on the road even on the harsh winter mountain highways near Sun Valley, Idaho. I drive from 3k to 5.5k ft elevation everyday and I know your familiar with elevation being from Colorado. Im very satisfied with the Goodyear FuelMax tires. 

I considered purchasing a new set of Goodyear winter tires for the winter months starting this year....in fact I was checking prices earlier this morning.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

During the summer months I keep the psi at the manufacturer reccommended 35. During winter I increase the psi to 37 to help compinsate for the vast reduction in temperature I experience during my drive from 3 to 5.5k ft elevation.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks. I'm torn between sticking with my Perellis or going back to the FuelMax Assurance next spring when I replace my tires.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

izzone2000 said:


> Also, what PSI does everyone with the Fuel Max run at? I have mine at 32psi right now which gives a nice ride, but the labeling on the tire says you can pump it up to 52 or 54 I think. Seems high


I bumped them up to 46 psi a couple hundred miles before I threw the winter tires back on last Friday.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

izzone2000 said:


> Also, what PSI does everyone with the Fuel Max run at? I have mine at 32psi right now which gives a nice ride, but the labeling on the tire says you can pump it up to 52 or 54 I think. Seems high


If I remember correctly the sidewall PSI is 51 cold. The door placard on the ECO MT is 35 PSI. Run your tires anywhere between these two numbers (cold). Look for the sweet spot for yourself trading off comfort and performance. Safety is pretty much a given as long as you don't under or overinflate your tires. Higher pressure equates to less sidewall flex => stiffer ride, more predictable cornering, and less heat buildup in the tire. I discovered that if I started my FuelMax tires at 45 PSI cold or 50 PSI cold they maxed out about 54 PSI hot.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I just replaced mine a few months ago at 76,000 miles with General RT43's. The OE's still had between 4/32" - 5/32" with no problems so I'm sure 100,000 miles was definitely doable. FWIW, I always kept them inflated to 40-42 psi whereas I'm running the Generals between 35-37 psi.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I bumped them up to 46 psi a couple hundred miles before I threw the winter tires back on last Friday.





obermd said:


> If I remember correctly the sidewall PSI is 51 cold. The door placard on the ECO MT is 35 PSI. Run your tires anywhere between these two numbers (cold). Look for the sweet spot for yourself trading off comfort and performance. Safety is pretty much a given as long as you don't under or overinflate your tires. Higher pressure equates to less sidewall flex => stiffer ride, more predictable cornering, and less heat buildup in the tire. I discovered that if I started my FuelMax tires at 45 PSI cold or 50 PSI cold they maxed out about 54 PSI hot.


Cool thank you. Guess Ill start at 35 and work my way up from there. Im afraid that if I kept mine at 45-50 cold, it would literally shake the car apart from the terrible roads here ha


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

max sidewall pressure is 51 PSI. Mine is at 50.... I was looking for a reason why the extra 4 pounds. turns out the heaver tire has a tread that is and inch wider....


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Thanks. I'm torn between sticking with my Perellis or going back to the FuelMax Assurance next spring when I replace my tires.


No complaints with my fuel max tires on the diesel or the eco during the winter months here. I wish the tires lasted longer for me but I drive a little more aggressively I guess lol.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> Thanks. I'm torn between sticking with my Perellis or going back to the FuelMax Assurance next spring when I replace my tires.


I'm struggling with the same question. Currently I have the Firestone FR710's, don't understand why everyone bad mouths them, I've had great service from these tires. 54k on them now and still have about 5/32 tread left. Only reason I'm changing brands is I want a little better fuel economy and these are horrible in the snow. I had made up my mind to go with the Fuel Max but have since discovered the Perellis P-7's. These tires have better ratings, greatly enhanced traction and are ECO rated at a 14% friction reduction. Looks like a better tire to me!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

izzone2000 said:


> Cool thank you. Guess Ill start at 35 and work my way up from there. Im afraid that if I kept mine at 45-50 cold, it would literally shake the car apart from the terrible roads here ha


I live in Michigan, so our roads are generally terrible (they've recently just...removed...a few sections of road on our route home, without any warning - or any signs for that matter. Incredibly hard transition and very rough while on the not-road), and it really isn't too bad.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I live in Michigan, so our roads are generally terrible (they've recently just...removed...a few sections of road on our route home, without any warning - or any signs for that matter. Incredibly hard transition and very rough while on the not-road), and it really isn't too bad.


Thanks I'll definitely give the higher inflation a chance. I'll also get a chance to try out those Michigan roads soon. Heading out there today for thanksgiving with the family. 

Man, are they done with all that construction on route 23 yet? Seems like every time I'm out for a visit that road gets worse and worse, and they're always working on it!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

izzone2000 said:


> Thanks I'll definitely give the higher inflation a chance. I'll also get a chance to try out those Michigan roads soon. Heading out there today for thanksgiving with the family.
> 
> Man, are they done with all that construction on route 23 yet? Seems like every time I'm out for a visit that road gets worse and worse, and they're always working on it!


Hasn't been any construction on US 23 in the past year or two.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Hasn't been any construction on US 23 in the past year or two.


Hmm, maybe it's the part of 23 south of the border in Toledo I'm thinking of. That I know for sure has been under construction for years and years


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

izzone2000 said:


> Hmm, maybe it's the part of 23 south of the border in Toledo I'm thinking of. That I know for sure has been under construction for years and years


Yes - that's the spot, because it was under construction when we drove that route coming back from North Carolina, when we still lived up near Flint.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Check out this video on the Pirelli P-7


----------



## chevrolet1616 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm comparing a few different tires as well. I was looking at the Continental purecontact with ecoplus (or whatever). Has anyone tried these? They appear to have less road noise and a longer tread life according to the internet.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

BucaMan said:


> First of all, mostly for the Eco drivers - Has anybody achieved near 100,000 miles on their original Goodyear Fuel Max tires? I'm on my original set and passing 87,000 miles. I'll see if I can get to 100,000 miles. I still have pretty decent tread (#boringdriver).
> 
> Also, in anticipation of impending tire replacement, since I've had such good luck with the Fuel Max tires, I'm looking at the Tire Rack for replacements. Does anybody know why three "different" Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max tires are shown for 215/55R 17 94V UTQG: 580 A A? Prices are $119.20, $111.68, and $106.20. I can't tell if there is a difference in these tires.


I just replaced my original Goodyear assurance tires that came on my 2014 eco manual Cruze. I got 102,000 out of them. I replaced them with Goodyear assurance "outlast" tires. They are suppose to give me 80,000 and cost me only 90 a tire. They look the same as the original and I hope they are.


----------

